# OT-Best Wisconsin prepster ever???



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

This is very interesting, I never heard about this Corie Lucious, but apperantly he is an 8th grader at Whitefish Bay Middle School and can REALLY play basketball. His AAU team was the national champion, and he was named MVP after averaging 32 ppg in the final two rounds. One scout called him the next Isaiah Thomas.

Has any of you Milwaukee people seen/heard about him before???

And what High School will he go to??? I hear Nicolet, Rufus King, and maybe Marquette, but does anyone know for sure? I hope this is Milwaukee's long awaited basketball "legend" :yes: 



ps mods please don't move this


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/gen/mar04/218274.asp


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He's going to perennial losers Whitefish Bay High School, but he might be invited to Oak Hills in Virginia.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Screw you, I'm a Whitefish Bay Alumn!!!

My friends and I were just cracking up about the Isaiah comparison though. He's in freakin middle school, you can't compare him to a Hall of Famer.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm a Nicolet alum, loser.:laugh: 

But Marbary played in the ABCD camp when he was in 8th grade, and thats supposed to be for the best of the best HS players.


----------



## Jolet (Mar 11, 2004)

My money is that you'll see him at King.

-Jolet


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No way man, gotta bring the pride back to Whitefish Bay. Maybe with his help we can add a few more state title banners to the fieldhouse.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*hmm . . . Nicolet, WFB, well, I go Marquette,*

but I know people that went to my grade school (St. Robert's in Shorewood) who are now at WFB and Nicolet. 

So I obviously wish he would go to Marquette, but he probably won't. My next preference is Rufus King. Milwaukee needs a team that can compete with the best of them on a nation level, and if Corie Lucius turns out to be as good as advertised, they might just achieve that.

But if he does go to WFB, expect him to post up some serious numbers in 9th grade, Bay is pretty weak in terms of BB, and he'd probably need to for them to stay competitive. Even if he is a stud, I doubt Bay would be state championship-calibor team at the D-I high school level. Maybe if WFB is D-II, but D-I has Vincent, King, a rising Marquette (I'm not joking, our new coach is dynamite :yes: ), Tosa East, Nicolet, Madison Memorial, and the occasional other good team. He COULD be good enough to lead Bay to a D-I title, but he would have to have at least a decent supporting cast. 

And if he wants to thoroughly dominate High School, he probably needs to grow at least two inches. If he stays the same height he'll probably wind up being really good, but not as amazing as he is now, compared to the rest of his competition.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: hmm . . . Nicolet, WFB, well, I go Marquette,*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> 
> Even if he is a stud, I doubt Bay would be state championship-calibor team at the D-I high school level. Maybe if WFB is D-II, but D-I has Vincent, King, a rising Marquette (I'm not joking, our new coach is dynamite :yes: ), Tosa East, Nicolet, Madison Memorial, and the occasional other good team. He COULD be good enough to lead Bay to a D-I title, but he would have to have at least a decent supporting cast.


Good thing we're in Division 3 and he would have a pretty decent supporting cast.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Marquette's basketball coach told me that Corie Lucius will be going to Rufus King next year, where he will probably start if he's as good as advertised.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That's not fair. They had Dupree Fletcher, we deserve young Corie.


----------

